
SideProjectors: Buy and sell side projects - drigotti
https://www.sideprojectors.com
======
jtfairbank
A lot of the value I get working on side projects is using them to grow as a
developer. Its my chance to try out new tools or languages, and most
importantly it allows me to connect with people with different specialties and
learn from their expertise. So with that in mind the idea of a side-project
marketplace a bit off putting- it seems to contradict my ideals of a side
project. If there is something to be learned from the projects internals, we
could all benefit with OSS. And if there's monetary value for the project
that's great too. Its always nice to have server costs covered. To sell it
seems to cross the line into 'business territory', especially if that was the
intent for the project from the start. With a monetary reward in mind, people
might feel more pressured to 'make something work' rather than take the time
to steep themselves in the project.

If you're selling of a project that people love and use, perhaps it's worth
the effort to try and reach out to the community first, asking if anyone with
technical knowledge there wants to take over. They'd appreciate the chance to
make sure the service they've come to depend on doesn't just get pulled out
from under them.

------
bbzeven
Definitely useful. I posted my project a few weeks back and am currently in
discussions with four potential buyers.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/652/storage-b...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/652/storage-
bucket-never-visit-a-storage-unit-again)

------
Prefinem
I have successfully sold two of my side projects on this site. I couldn't
recommend it more!

~~~
bbx
Which ones are they? I always enjoy people talking about their projects on HN.

------
mindcrime
This is very cool... maybe the best of the various "marketplace for side
projects" type sites I've seen yet. I actually see somebody's side project on
there right now that I'm tempted to seriously explore buying.

Good stuff!

------
logicallee
Amazing, kudos, yes, gogogogo. More. This is everything and then some. Great
job.

You have no idea what you have:

This thing is like two weekends and a hefty legal consulting fee away from
being a tech incubator.

------
pknerd
how is it different than Flippa?

~~~
drigotti
From what I can tell the main difference is that it's free.

------
Edmond
good concept.

------
dvanduzer
Where's the "Invite Steven Chow to sell me warfish.net" button?

